# guppies



## Arthur7

Hi,
In the summer I started breeding guppies. Color and shape according to my wishes.
I bought a female, clearly pregnant, but not too big. It will still be there when the first males are ready for backcrossing.
In the shop I took a few quick pictures. Around the other customers.



I liked the males in the 2nd picture at the bottom right of the center. He has a veil. The green and silver crooked stripes on the body. Just as King Cobra.
The female was similar. Color in the tail. Man can only hope first.

After 3 days, it brought together more than 100 young fish. The mother I put alone between Platys. Some litters remained in Platys. Now will no longer throw.
After 10 weeks I sorted after the sexes.
Now the males begin to color.


(They just eat all a spirolina tablet)
It looks as if it will work.

greetings


----------



## henningc

Arther7, what are the white / pink fish with the orange stripes? Just curious and have never viewed a guppy with that pattern. They look like tiger teddys of some sort.


----------



## Arthur7

There are no guppies. There are platies. Called "Bleeding Heart"


----------



## April R

schöne Fische. Sie haben eine Menge Geduld, um sie für bestimmte Merkmale zu züchten. Ich bin beeindruckt. Ich entschuldige mich für mein Deutsch. Ich habe es nicht seit dem College gesprochen.


----------



## Arthur7

Es ist sehr gutes Deutsch.


But I am surprised that so well speaks German in Memphis.
There is indeed Elvis born, right?


----------



## April R

Danke


----------



## April R

Arthur7 said:


> Es ist sehr gutes Deutsch.
> 
> 
> But I am surprised that so well speaks German in Memphis.
> There is indeed Elvis born, right?


I lived in Wiesbaden when I was little.


----------



## Arthur7

Yes, with the guppies I have previously started before. But I did not have enough patience. Now, as a pensioner, I have taken the time.
There is always an experiment. Very interesting. Thank you for your appreciative words.

Who was Elvis Presley, may know only older.
I think he was born in Memphis.


----------



## April R

[url=http://www.elvis.com/about-the-king/biography_.aspx said:


> ]Sitemap[/url]
> BIOGRAPHY
> 
> 1935-19571958-19651966-19691970-1977Post-1977
> 
> 
> ELVIS PRESLEY BIOGRAPHYThe incredible Elvis life story began when Elvis Aaron Presley was born to Vernon and Gladys Presley in a two-room house in Tupelo, Mississippi, on January 8, 1935. His twin brother, Jessie Garon, was stillborn, leaving Elvis to grow up as an only child. He and his parents moved to Memphis, Tennessee, in 1948, and Elvis graduated from Humes High School there in 1953.*
> 
> Elvis’ musical influences were the pop and country music of the time, the gospel music he heard in church and at the all-night gospel sings he frequently attended, and the black R&B he absorbed on historic Beale Street as a Memphis teenager.*
> 
> In 1954, Elvis began his singing career with the legendary Sun Records label in Memphis. In late 1955, his recording contract was sold to RCA Victor. By 1956, he was an international sensation. With a sound and style that uniquely combined his diverse musical influences and blurred and challenged the social and racial barriers of the time, he ushered in a whole new era of American music and popular culture.*
> 
> He starred in 33 successful*films, made history with his television appearances and specials, and knew great acclaim through his many, often record-breaking, live concert performances on tour and in Las Vegas. Globally, he has sold over one billion records, more than any other artist. His American sales have earned him gold, platinum or multi-platinum awards. Among his many*awards and accolades*were 14 Grammy nominations (3 wins) from the National Academy of Recording Arts & Sciences, the Grammy Lifetime Achievement Award which he received at age 36, and his being named One of the Ten Outstanding Young Men of the Nation for 1970 by the United States Jaycees. Without any of the special privileges, his celebrity status might have afforded him, he honorably served his country in the U.S. Army.*
> 
> His talent, good looks, sensuality, charisma, and good humor endeared him to millions, as did the humility and human kindness he demonstrated throughout his life. Known the world over by his first name, he is regarded as one of the most important figures of twentieth century popular culture. Elvis died at his Memphis home, Graceland, on August 16, 1977.*
> 
> If you enjoyed this Elvis biography, check out our fun, interactive walk through Elvis’ life story with the*75 years of Elvis Timeline, developed for Elvis’ 75th Birthday Celebration.


Short Elvis biography


----------



## Arthur7

I thank you for the detailed info. Please understand. It was our golden years.


----------



## big b

how did she know you spoke german?


----------



## Arthur7

It seems as if my desired colors come.





This is also a male (anal). They say that later will be inking greater.


----------



## Matt68005

big b said:


> how did she know you spoke german?


Saxony is a German state.


----------



## emeraldking

Chemnitz ist ja in der Freistaat Sachsen... 
Ich wohne in Hengelo (die Niederlande). Das ist in die Nähe von Gronau (Nordrhein-Westfalen).

Ich mag die blutenes Herz Platys sehr gerne... Aber habe die im Moment nicht mehr. Nur andere Platys noch. 

And yes....! I'm also an Elvis fan...! Good music never dies...!


----------



## Arthur7

Hallo, das ist ja nicht weit. Ich grüße Holland. Schöne Fische. KFN.
But again english, (the Rule)
I have separated no longer pregnant females. But I must feed on that.
I love good music. Which belongs to the well-being.


----------



## emeraldking

KFN = Killi Fish Nederland.

Yes, I do know them. The last weekend of August this year we'll have this "Toothcarp show". It will be organized by Poecilia Nederland, ERU and KFN. Lots of livebearers and killifish will be shown. I'll be one of the judges again regarding the livebearers.


I was born in the '60's and I was raised with Elvis' music. My parents were huge fans.


----------



## emeraldking

Btw, I've been judging also for the IGPD and DGLZ before... The two largest livebearer societies of Germany.


----------



## Arthur7

Wonderful. I hope sent a little spawning of Killies get from Holland. It just needs to be better weather.
My guppies are me not big enough. What am I doing wrong?
I feed Cyclops and daphnia. Maybe the water is not hard enough here.
Approximately 8 °.
Land There the greatest Guppies in Thuringia. There lime and potash is degrading. Water hardness 20 °
About the music: Even Country. And old jazz. Armstrong.


----------



## emeraldking

Hi Arthur,

A water hardness of 8° shouldn't be a problem. Wouldn't go to high with it when it comes to fancy guppies. 

There are more parameters which will influence the growth of those fish. Overhere, they'll grow up just fine.


----------



## Jays guppies

The fry explosion got more then I can handle ugh


----------



## Arthur7

Hello
What water hardness for Guppies is optimal, I do not know exactly. Guppies come from Venezuela.
But something else I know exactly: In our neighboring state of Thuringia salt, potash and lime is recovered (mining). The rock produces a high water hardness in large areas.
20°dH
But from there come the largest, strongest and most beautiful guppies. Every year was a Thuringian Guppy show. A highlight of our aquariums Hobbies
With us here in the Erzgebirge the Guppies are not so great. We have the water too soft. (Only Ur rocks in the earth).
Greetings


----------

